# sharpening scrapers (trouble)



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

I am having problems turning a burr on my cabinet scrapers. I have read everything I can find, and for some reason, I cannot get an effective burr and I can generally scrape about 3 times before I need to file/burnish again. Can anyone help me? I am really thinking of giving up on the scrapers (but I really don't want to).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey there James*

Try this approach to sharpen the scrapers. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/card-scraper-sharpening-method-11328/ Not everyone turns a burr, like the lumberjocks video, but if you choose to use a hardened chrome round tool like a good screwdriver to turn the edge and really bear down on it. About 3 passes should be able to feel the burr. At an angle of about 5 -10 degrees. There's a video, Ill try to post it in an edit here.
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-14-barely-scraping-by/
and another: http://lumberjocks.com/toddc/blog/6848
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you burnishing while the scraper is flat on the table first before raising the bur?


----------



## ssgtrob2336 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I have tried it flat on the table and then on edge. I've tried it both ways actually. This is just one nut I can't seem to crack. I really appreciate the comments, and I will try the techniques in the woodnthings post. Maybe I just need to practice it more than I do. It's just frustrating that I struggle with it.

Thanks again.
James


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I just use the Veritas tool to fix mine up.
http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=141


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How is the "quality" of your scrapers?*



ssgtrob2336 said:


> Yes I have tried it flat on the table and then on edge. I've tried it both ways actually. This is just one nut I can't seem to crack. I really appreciate the comments, and I will try the techniques in the woodnthings post. Maybe I just need to practice it more than I do. It's just frustrating that I struggle with it.
> Could be the material/steel is not up to snuff. Have you tried a different source? Woodcraft has some. :thumbsup: bill
> BTW On the one link the guy does not turn a burr and it works great.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You can also dress the edge without a burr. Using a file flat (lay it on the edge of the scraper), file the edge flat. You will have two sharp edges to use and they won't dull as fast as a burr will. Try this first and see if you like the feel. If not...work on the burr.


----------

